# Diamond pics



## snakehunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Bit of afternoon sun for the holdback Diamonds


----------



## mrkos (Feb 1, 2016)

Cracking diamond pics there snakehunter they are a special species the diamond definetely my favourite of all the Morelia.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful animals indeed. The Aussie attitude to Diamonds is a curious thing for me to contemplate. On the east coast we take them so much for granted, but surely these would have to be amongst the most beautiful reptiles in the entire world, by any measure. Familiarity may not breed actual contempt in this instance, but it does lead to an undeserved ho-hum response to this gorgeous species. 

But I guess the grass is always greener...

Jamie


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 2, 2016)

Great looking Diamonds! How old are they? Definitely agree Jamie; when I spent a month in Europe the keepers I met there were quite jealous of the pure and locale specific diamonds still available to us (at very reasonable prices). Gave me a whole new appreciation.

-Will


----------



## snakehunter (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks guys, Diamonds have always been one of my favourites. Those two are approx. 3 years old, and this season's clutch started hatching yesterday (full siblings).
Cheers


----------



## mrkos (Feb 2, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Beautiful animals indeed. The Aussie attitude to Diamonds is a curious thing for me to contemplate. On the east coast we take them so much for granted, but surely these would have to be amongst the most beautiful reptiles in the entire world, by any measure. Familiarity may not breed actual contempt in this instance, but it does lead to an undeserved ho-hum response to this gorgeous species.
> 
> But I guess the grass is always greener...
> 
> Jamie


diamonds are so taken for granted on the east coast there are now high quality animals including hatchies from stunning black and white parents and high yellows readily available for as little as a few hundred dollars at certain times of the year. Better still more and more people are holding on to hatchies and selling them as yearlings giving buyers a better indication of the quality of the python.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 2, 2016)

I remember being a keeper in the uk many years ago with a passion for Diamond Pythons. Of course they were available but at a cost.....equivalent of $10k each.
Needless to say I waited till I came to Oz & within 2 weeks of moving to Melbourne I had my licence & my first Diamond python. Stunning animals, amazing variation of colour.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 2, 2016)

Stunning shots mate, diamonds are probably the prettiest of the Morelia. In saying that though, I suppose they all look amazing. 

I personally love the white diamonds, but those yellows are some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 2, 2016)

Amazing photos and snakes, beautiful colors and patterns. Hopefully mine will look as nice when older.


----------



## cement (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree wholeheartedly! 
heres some more photos for this thread.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi cement! The one in the last photo (near the fence) looks like a biggie!

Jamie


----------



## cement (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey mate, she was a solid girl and full of energy, about 2.5m. A poor old lady at Umina had her take up residence while going through a shed, and asked me to move her on, so I put her in a tub on some heat in a nice quite spot under my stairs just until she shed her skin. But 2 nights later she broke out of the tub while shedding and my son bumped into her as he came home late from the pub as she was going past my bedroom door on her way down the hall, so he woke me up , as I was picking her up she panicked and peed herself stupid all over me and the timber floor boards! Jesus!! Just what i needed half asleep at 2 am! Young fella nearly did the same laughing so hard, we still talk about that one!
Ended up getting a good video when I released her the next day climbing a tree, she looks massive in the vid!


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 3, 2016)

:shock:That's a big girl

(the python)


----------



## Herpo (Feb 3, 2016)

Beautiful snakes! Stunning colours!


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 3, 2016)

cement said:


> Hey mate, she was a solid girl and full of energy, about 2.5m. A poor old lady at Umina had her take up residence while going through a shed, and asked me to move her on, so I put her in a tub on some heat in a nice quite spot under my stairs just until she shed her skin. But 2 nights later she broke out of the tub while shedding and my son bumped into her as he came home late from the pub as she was going past my bedroom door on her way down the hall, so he woke me up , as I was picking her up she panicked and peed herself stupid all over me and the timber floor boards! Jesus!! Just what i needed half asleep at 2 am! Young fella nearly did the same laughing so hard, we still talk about that one!
> Ended up getting a good video when I released her the next day climbing a tree, she looks massive in the vid!



Ha! I had the same thing happen to me the day before yesterday. A mate down the road came home to find a very large female (very Diamond-looking) intergrade in his chook house, with 2 bantam lumps within and a dead rooster still to go. Normally he's happy to handle them (he's always losing chooks & pigeons to pythons and lacies!) but it was still very hot and the girl was very well positioned in a corner of the chook shed. She had a few good cracks at me before deciding to run for it, which is the best time to grab them... I grabbed... and she sprayed me with her copious bowel contents... it was great... NOT. Because of the large food items she had ingested, I finally got her into a large, dark cardboard box, and I still have her undisturbed in the box, until the chance of regurge following the struggle and excitement passes. It would be a pity if she got into difficulty in the absence of help, and she should be ready to go in a day or two with the weather as warm as it is. I'll try and get a pic of her before she goes and post it here.

Jamie


----------



## Spinifex (Feb 3, 2016)

So Snakehunter, I am keen to add a Diamond Python to my collection of one Bredl. Are you selling the hatchlings? I'm in NE Vic.


----------



## snakehunter (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Spinifex, once they are ready for new homes I will be selling some hatchlings yes. Can put you on the list if you are keen?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 4, 2016)

Been thinking... I'm a bit short of cash atm, but sometime in the next few months I'd really like to get a pair of very high yellow, small rosetted Diamonds. I'm guessing it'll mean buying a couple of high-priced hold-backs at least 12 months old. Do those breeding these beautiful critters anticipate having anything available in the next few months? Although I've been in NSW for over 10 years now (originally from WA) I'm still entranced by the beauty of these things...

Jamie


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2016)

Could probably help you there jamie, I have a couple of HY diamond clutches due out in about 3 weeks.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey Jamie, if you miss out with cement ring me and i will put you in touch with my brother (President of the North Coast Herp Society) he is always in communication with a guy in Laurieton who has some crackers. But having seen some of cements beautiful animals i am sure you won't miss out and they could only be first class HY's.  ...................Ron


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll crank up the thinking bits and get my finances in order (just bought myself a Hilux ute from a friend in Brissy and going through the expensive blueslip & relicensing nonsense we have here in NSW... and a few other bills... and my wife has a whopping tax bill to pay in about a month... and so it goes on... !

Jamie


----------



## NickD (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey Snakehunter and co..

Lovely pics of your Diamonds there - I haven't taken that many of mine but here's a few... he's a rescue


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 14, 2016)

Another shot


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2016)

*yearling*

a yearling female

- - - Updated - - -

Hey NickD, the close ups of your rescued snake shows a great example of the labial barring that diamonds can get in varying degrees. Its very strong in your one, I like it, I've had a few people (mainly oldies) who don't have real good eyesight marvel at a wild diamonds "teeth".


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 30, 2017)

Bump. Would like to see more pictures of Diamond Pythons. I'll never probably own one. But if I did leave WA they are the top of my list. They're some of the most beautiful pythons I've ever seen.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 30, 2017)

Found a couple more..................


----------

